# "Warrior Nation" on MSNBC



## gardawamtu (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone else catch "Warrior Nation" on MSNBC tonight?

It's a documentary series on MMA and here is the info:
http://nbcumv.com/release_detail.nbc/msnbc-20061220000000-msnbc039s34wa.html

The first episode aired tonight and tracked two male fighters through their prepartation for a fight through the end of the fight, with one segment on women in MMA, featuring a women's bout.  It was pretty interesting.

The press release outlines four episodes, with next week highlighting a married couple who both do MMA, with more emphasis on the woman.  The third looks like it will be a repeat of episode 1 with two women competitors. The fourth episode will look at the UFC.

Is NBC testing the MMA ratings waters with this?  Is it also testing a TV-audience reaction to women fighters?


----------



## matt.m (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw it, you beat me to making the thread.  I liked it.  I really thought they did a great job of showing  MMA for what it took to do the sport etc.  I have it as well as the other new shows set to record on my dvr in case I miss them.  I also have all the stuff on FSN and Spike as well.  I have to give a great big 2 thumbs up for this Warrior Nation stuff though, it was a cool program.

To see a list of MMA programming go to www.mmaweekly.com, it is a great source for the televised goodies.


----------



## gardawamtu (Jan 28, 2007)

So has anyone been following this?

I really enjoyed the last two episodes (even though I had to wait a bit longer for the last one due to the state of the union speech).

The most recent one focussed on two women MMA fighters (Gina Carrano was highlighted) and on women in MMA generally.  Do you think we will see more televized women MMA fights.

There were some quotes from some UFC figthers -- some supporting and lauding the women fighters and others saying they don't like to see it (cuz girls are too "pretty").  Dana White said he personally wouldn't want to see it, so it shouldn't be expected in the UFC.

Is there a market for it and if so, does anyone think that would change UFC's mind?  I know showtime will be showing a women's bout (with Carrano) in February.

Next Tuesday's program is on the UFC itself.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2007)

The wife and I saw both and enjoyed them.  Definately it was
interesting to see some behind the scenes stuff.  It was also
interesting to see that MMA fighter's purses are finally starting
to get big if you are good. (not so big and not so good if you 
are just starting out)


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the show.  I've seen two episodes and have the one with Tito and Chuck on Tivo..  It's cool to see the behind the scene stuff..


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 28, 2007)

I've watched it too. Apparently there is a market for the women fights, or, there will be very soon. The numbers are growing very quickly. I attended a MOAB class from work, and out of the 15 or so women there, about 7 or 8. talked about wanting to get involved with MMA. I hear it from teenagers that I deal with too. If it keeps growing, Dana will have to put on some fights, like it or not, if he's a real business man. From what I'm seeing, the Girls got it! Sorry Boys, we're not getting it done overwhlmingly anymore. They have the fire, and the drive, and also, the discipline to follow through. I think more so than the boys, at least from my experiences, and not just for this stuuff. All sports, generally speaking. Just give them a chance, that's all they're asking for. I saw Gina fight on the show, and she said she would convince Dana-lol. After watching her, I believe her!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 30, 2007)

I really have liked the series.  I will have all 4 on my dvr as of this evening.  Would be nice if MSNBC would do more than 4 shows.


----------

